# Welche Optionen im Kernel für Asus a7v8x ???

## mentor69

Hallo !

Hab mir gerade ein neues Mainboard geleistet, es ist ein Asus A7V8X !

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Module ich für den Onboard Sound und LAN verwenden muß?? 

Sound = Sound Max Integrated Digital Audio (AC 97 ??)

Lan     = VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter

Ebenso hab ich mir einen TFT Monitor zugelegt, und bräuchte hier die Einstellungen für die xf86config...

Moni = ADI A715

Danke im Vorraus für die Hilfe !!

mentor

----------

## NueX

"Backt mir den Kuchen, ich geb euch ein paar Zutaten."

Am Besten, man kaut die Stücke auch noch vor, was?

Wie wär es denn, wenn du erstmal ne Runde googelst und in der Kerneleinstellungen rumguckst, was zu deinem Chipsatz passt?

----------

## Sas

ja das dachte ich auch grad...

der protoss avatar macht dich trotzdem sympatisch *g*

----------

## minbari

Ach ja, diese Antworten lieben wir ja so...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Sieh mal hier, da wirst Du nicht verhöhnt, da wird Dir geholfen...

minbari

 [MOD EDIT]

Solche Antworten müssen auch nicht sein!

Link geändert.

 [/MOD EDIT]

----------

## beejay

 *mentor69 wrote:*   

> Hallo !
> 
> Hab mir gerade ein neues Mainboard geleistet, es ist ein Asus A7V8X !
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Module ich für den Onboard Sound und LAN verwenden muß?? 
> ...

 

Ich habe das selbe Mainboard. Der Sound geht mit ALSA - im Handbuch des Mainboards steht der Name des Chips; laut der ALSA-Hardware-Matrix wird dieser Unterstützt. Für das Gigabit-Network-Device gibt's den passenden Treiber bei Broadcom zum Download. SATA und RAID habe ich noch nie in Betrieb genommen (kein Bedarf), weshalb ich nichts dazu sagen kann.

Fürs nächste mal wäre es aber wirklich besser, wenn Du im Kernel selber nach (evtl. auch kompatiblen) Treibern suchst. Wenn man dann nichts findet, dann kann man sich mittlerweile auch schonmal bei den Herstellern auf der Internetseite umschauen (Linux-Treiber sind zwar nicht mehr so selten, aber an der Aktualität harperts meistens).  :Wink: 

NueX:

Du hast zwar grundsätzlich recht, aber wir sind hier nicht im Heise-Forum -- das hätte man auch anders verpacken können.

----------

## matrikz

 *beejay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe das selbe Mainboard. Der Sound geht mit ALSA - im Handbuch des Mainboards steht der Name des Chips; laut der ALSA-Hardware-Matrix wird dieser Unterstützt.
> 
> 

 

Mmh, welchen Treiber hast n du benutzt? Habe ebenfalls dieses Board und den Ton leider bis heute nicht zum laufen gebracht. Habe ALSA zwar eingerichtet, nach diversen Hinweisen, es wird auch alles ohne Probleme geladen und der Soundserver startet auch ohne Fehler aber leider bleiben die Boxen stumm. Und bevor der Hinweis kommt, doch mal den Mixer einzustellen... Das habe ich auch gemacht... War alles geunmutet und auf 100% geregelt...

 *beejay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Für das Gigabit-Network-Device gibt's den passenden Treiber bei Broadcom zum Download. 
> 
> 

 

Ui, muss ich mal gucken... Die NIC hab ich nämlich auch noch nicht zum arbeiten bewegen können...  :Wink: 

Ciao Thomas

----------

## Sas

...du weisst, dass du alsa neu kompilieren musst, wenn du was am kernel geändert hast?

ansonsten fällt mir auch nichts ein (ausser verkabelung überprüfen natürlich  :Wink: ), sry....

----------

## matrikz

Ja schon klar.  :Wink:  Habe sogar ALSA mal komplett geunmerged und neu installiert, was leider auch nich viel gebracht hat...

kabel sind ok... Unter Win läufts ja...

----------

## ian!

Und Du hast auch dran gedacht im Kernel nur Soundsupport zu aktivieren, aber keinen Treiber mit einzubauen? Das passiert selbst Leuten immer wieder, die schon zig Kernel gebaut haben...

Gruß,

ian

----------

## matrikz

Siehste mal... Das könnte ich nochmal kontrollieren...  :Wink:  Werde BEricht erstatten...

----------

## ian!

Mach das! Ist ja ein optimales Wetter für Kernelkonfigurationen...   :Cool: 

Ansonsten poste doch einfach mal deine Kernelconfig hier... vielleicht sieht der eine oder andere eine Auffälligkeit.

read u,

ian

----------

## format c:

Ich habe die gleiche NIC. Allerdings im Enmic 8ttx3+. Bei mir läuft sie in Verbindung mit den Kernelmodulen via-rhine und mii. Auch unter FreeBSD muß ich beide Module aktivieren um die Karte in Gang zu bringen, dann aber läuft sie einwandfrei.

----------

## ian!

 *format c: wrote:*   

> Ich habe die gleiche NIC. Allerdings im Enmic 8ttx3+. Bei mir läuft sie in Verbindung mit den Kernelmodulen via-rhine und mii. Auch unter FreeBSD muß ich beide Module aktivieren um die Karte in Gang zu bringen, dann aber läuft sie einwandfrei.

 

Mhh? Der Chipsatz ist doch ein Nforce2 von Nvidia, oder nicht? Da gibt es doch auch speziell Linuxtreiber für. Oder meint Ihr jetzt nicht das Onboard Lan? - Ah! Nein, ihr meint nicht das onboard-lan. Aber für den Nforce2 Chipsatz gibt es doch für Sound und LAN Treiber von Nvidia. Müsste doch bei der 1.4final mit dabei sein (auf der LiveCD).

ian

----------

## ian!

Treiber für Nforce NIC und Sound:

emerge -s nforce   :Laughing: 

http://www.nvidia.de/object/linux_nforce_1.0-0261_de.html

have fun,

ian

----------

## matrikz

Habe jetzt mal die config kontrolliert und es war wirklich ein Soundtreiber im Kernel gewählt. Ich habe diesen entfernt und den Kernel neu kompiliert... ALSA neu installiert und leider bleiben die Boxen immer noch stumm...

Hier mal ein Ausschnitt aus meiner config... Wenn ihr mehr braucht einfach bescheid sagen...

```

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

```

Ciao Thomas

P.S.: Also es sit kein nforce Board. Hat n VIAKT400 Chipsatz drauf. Kann ich denn trotzdem diese Treiber benutzen? Bin noch nicht lange dabei, deswegen krieg ich's wahrscheinlich auch nicht hin...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## ian!

AHA! Erwischt!  :Wink: 

Du hast Sound als Modul aktiviert. Wahrscheinlich lädst Du das Modul garnicht. Hast Du es in der /etc/modules.autoload eingetragen, so das es nachgeladen wird?

Ansonsten komiliere Sound mal in den Kernel fest ein.

Gruß,

ian

PS: Das mit den Nvidia Treibern war auf das ASUS Board bezogen. Sorry... hab da was durcheinander geworfen.

----------

## keeney

das board hat einen via-chipsatz, das modul fuer die netzwerkkarte lautet bcm4400, ist auf den treiber-cds mit drauf. der gentoo-sources kernel hats allerdings schon mit drin.

das board mit den nvidia-chipsatz lautet a7v8nx

----------

## matrikz

So habe den Sound jetzt fest eingebunden und neu kompiliert. ALSA drauf aber immer noch keinen Erfolg. Die Boxen bleiben stumm...  :Sad: 

Hier mal was lsmod sagt (Falls das weiterhilft):

```

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P

snd-pcm-oss            39812   0  (autoclean)

snd-mixer-oss          13848   0  (autoclean) [snd-pcm-oss]

snd-via82xx            12268   0

snd-pcm                60288   0  [snd-pcm-oss snd-via82xx]

snd-timer              14728   0  [snd-pcm]

snd-ac97-codec         37312   0  [snd-via82xx]

snd-page-alloc          4972   0  [snd-via82xx snd-pcm]

snd-mpu401-uart         3456   0  [snd-via82xx]

snd-rawmidi            13728   0  [snd-mpu401-uart]

snd-seq-device          4368   0  [snd-rawmidi]

snd                    30020   0  [snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss snd-via82xx snd-pcm snd-timer snd-ac97-codec snd-mpu401-uart snd-rawmidi snd-seq-device]

sd_mod                 11212   0  (autoclean) (unused)

sr_mod                 16632   0  (autoclean) (unused)

nvidia               1541984  10  (autoclean)

nls_cp437               4348   7  (autoclean)

ide-scsi                8848   0

scsi_mod               56308   3  [sd_mod sr_mod ide-scsi]

```

Ciao Thomas

----------

## matrikz

Habe jetzt mal auf ALSA 0.9.6 geupdatet. Lieder ebenfalls ohne erfolg. Beim starteten von ALSA zeigt er mir jetzt jedoch folgendes an:

```

/etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Unloading ALSA...

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels

 * Unloading modules                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA drivers...

 * Loading: snd-pcm-oss

 * Loading: snd-via82xx

 * Running card-dependant scripts

 * Restoring Mixer Levels

No state is present for card V8235

```

Dies "No state present for card V8235" gabs vorher nicht! Kann jemand was damit anfangen?

----------

## firaX

oben meinte wer man müsse sound in modules.autoload eintragen..schwachsinn das lädt alsa automatisch mit, modul ist schon korrekt (soundcore.o).

nforce2 wäre A7N8x nicht A7V8X V=via (ich versteh immernoch nicht warum jemand dieses board dem nforce2 board vorziehen würde aber egal)

und mit alsa...im kernel nur Sound Card Support als M  eintragen nichts weiter in der sektion dann -> ALSA_CARDS='namedeschips' emerge alsa-driver  danach emerge alsa-lib alsa-utils alsa-xmms 

ist das fertig  in /etc/modules.d/alsa  mit nem editor den richtigen sound treiber eintragen  (ziemlich weit oben in der ALSA Sektion) , da heisst es dann "alias snd-card-0 snd-NAMEDESCHIPSHIER"   NAMEDESCHIPS muss der chip der bei ALSA_CARDS eingetragen wurde sein.... danach nicht:

modules-update

vergessen sonst bringt das alles mal gar nix...

dann würd ich rc-update alsasound boot   eingeben und den rechner neustarten...wenn alsa ohne rumzumeckern startet beim booten (also lauter OK kommen)  die channels unmuten eventuell noch surround und so zeug im mixer einstellen.

----------

## tani

Hi,

wenn Alsa startet und alle Module lädt, dann würde ich mal die Mixer-Einstellungen überprüfen, die stehen nämlich standardmäßig alle auf 0...   :Shocked: 

Greetz

----------

## matrikz

@firaX: In dieser Reihenfolge habe ich das ganze bestimmt schon ein dutzend mal mit verschiedensten Treibern und ALSA-Versionen probiert... Aber ich kann dieses verflixte Ding einfach nicht überreden ein Signal auf den Ausgang zu legen...

@tani: Auch das ist mit bekannt und habe ich auch entsprechend eingestellt...

Mich wundert nur, dass einige angeblich den Sound zum laufen gebracht haben, müsste das doch auch bei mir klappen. Nur irgendwie können ja dann einige Einstellungen bei mir nicht stimmen... Es ist halt nur komisch das auf meinem alten Board der Sound lief und auch meine Soundkarte ohne Probleme einzurichten ist...

----------

## firaX

heh ich hab ein a7N8x mit onboard sound und krieg die auch nicht korrekt zum laufen  :Smile:  , bei mir friert xmms ein wenn ich die onboard karte benutz...

-> bleiben wir bei sblive  :Smile: 

----------

